# Registration restricted to 18 and up



## Null (Sep 15, 2014)

In light of a recent incident and to better comply with existing laws, I've set the minimum age to register up to 18.

If you are currently registered on the board and are under 18, I must ask you to refrain from accessing adult content.

Thanks.


----------

